
How I botched a YC Interview - sharma_shivam
https://medium.com/@shivamsharma.main/how-i-botched-a-yc-interview-in-1-question-3d319e9660e2
======
jiofih
> Quote: “We don’t see a universe where this isn’t the future. The prototype
> exists, the users feel the problem intensely, and for the reasons I’ve
> mentioned before, we’re going to out do the competition.”

And then you went back home, and in a period of what I imagine was a couple of
weeks, decided that it was too hard, blamed it on “false positive signals” and
folded.

You did not fail the interview because that was the wrong answer. Read it
again. You failed because it was hogwash and they saw it.

